# Santa Rosa Sound Report 8/22



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Conditions were supposed to be pretty good, so a buddy and I went looking for some fish last night. Got on the water about midnight and the wind was not bad and the water clarity was pretty good. You could also feel a little cooler air creeping in. The water temp had dropped a little due to the rain that we have been getting so we hoped the fish would be more active. We saw around 25 juvenile fish and were blessed to take 9 decent fish home. It was a beautiful night and we had a great time. It is hard to beat living on the Gulf coast.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Dont know why the pic isnt open.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

When I click on the link, the picture opens. 

BTW, nice flatties. There will be quite a few good flounder dinners at your place.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess !


----------

